# Most courageous things you've done to get with the opposite sex



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

Edit: I know I said opposite sex but I meant whoever you're attracted to

I don't like using the term "Get with" but I couldn't think of a better alternative.

If you're inexperienced don't fret, let some of the other users inspire you.

Even if you were rejected, what you try is still brave.


There was the first time I tried to ask a girl out. I knocked on the door in her dorm and casually said "Hey, I was wondering if you're free for dinner tonight." From my nervous body language it was obvious that I was asking her out.

Then there was what I did with my best friend, who is probably the most beautiful girl I know. We had known each other for 3 years and finally I knew I had to be honest. I texted her that I had to talk in person. Then I told her that I've fallen in love with her and she's amazingly beautiful. I also told her that I didn't care if she felt the same way because her friendship means so much to me and there are not many others I feel so comfortable with. I let myself tear up and be vulnerable and i'm proud of myself for this. We are still best friends.

Then there's my current girlfriend. She started playing footsie with me when we had recently met. I soon went in for a kiss. This was the first time i'd kissed someone without asking verbal permission. Even with all the signs she was giving me, it was pretty nerve wracking.

So what are some brave things you guys have done?


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Almost smiled back.


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

LemonBones said:


> Almost smiled back.


What stopped you?


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Tryingtoacceptmyself said:


> What stopped you?


I think my response was bashful in a fun way, although there's a better term and I can't think of it. Anyway I don't know I was mindblank and the thought barely crossed my mind, like I was paralysed. I saw the same girl only 6 or so damn times. I guess I seemed pathetic and/or uninterested, and yet I'm only pathetic!


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

LemonBones said:


> I think my response was bashful in a fun way, although there's a better term and I can't think of it. Anyway I don't know I was mindblank and the thought barely crossed my mind, like I was paralysed. I saw the same girl only 6 or so damn times. I guess I seemed pathetic and/or uninterested, and yet I'm only pathetic!


You still responded in a way!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Once went into a burning building to save some really attractive girl's cat. I crawled up the last 3 flight of steps and into her apartment as the smoke was thick and coughed, "here, Fluffy," but couldn't find her anywhere. As they were carting me away for smoke inhalation, she ran up to me and said that her boyfriend had called and said he had stopped by earlier in the day and had taken the cat with him.


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

farfegnugen said:


> Once went into a burning building to save some really attractive girl's cat. I crawled up the last 3 flight of steps and into her apartment as the smoke was thick and coughed, "here, Fluffy," but couldn't find her anywhere. As they were carting me away for smoke inhalation, she ran up to me and said that her boyfriend had called and said he had stopped by earlier in the day and had taken the cat with him.


Wow that's brutal. But still so brave. You probably turned more heads than you realized


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

Bumpity bump


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

About six years ago, there was a girl I liked who worked in a shop about a twenty-minute drive from where I live. It wasn’t somewhere I went regularly. I just happened to be there one time when I saw her. 

It’s hard to explain why I liked her so much. Obviously she was my type, but she made far too lasting an impression on me considering that I probably spent little more than a minute around her while I was there. It wasn’t just a case of thinking, ‘Oh, she’s cute,’ or whatever. I do become infatuated very easily, but it felt like it was more than that. I might have been a virgin crippled with severe social anxiety, but I was young, and I had hope. I’m a romantic at heart, and part of me believed that this was destiny or something. 

Anyway, I was with my mother at the time, so I couldn’t really have done anything there and then. We left the shop as normal, but I knew that I had to go back there on my own. 

Now I’m not normally one for leaving the house by myself. Or getting on public transport by myself (I don’t drive). Or going to an area I wasn’t really familiar with by myself. But many times, instead of spending the days sitting at home alone, I did all of those things. I got on a bus, walked through streets I didn’t really know, and went back to the shop, just in the hope that I would see her again. I had no idea what I would actually do if I did. I think I had a vague plan of buying something if she was there and then seeing what happened. And then even if I didn’t say anything, I could go back again and she might have been all like “haven’t I seen you before?” and maybe I’d say something funny in response and things would just take off from there. Either way, I kept going back. Even when I didn’t see her the first few times, I kept going back. 

As it turned out, I never did see her again. Maybe I just always went at the wrong times, or she could have got another job for all I knew. It doesn’t really matter. I can barely even remember her face now, anyway. But at least I tried. That was the main thing. I tried. 

This is probably stretching the definition of “courageous”. And it possibly ended up sounding more negative than positive. I don’t know what happened to the me that could make an effort like that (even for something that probably seems so trivial), but he definitely did exist at some point. I like to think that that counts for something.


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

Asked out 20 girls in a row in 1 night before 1 would say yes. I can't even begin to describe how brutal it was until towards the end where it started to seem surreal and almost comical.

Recently after having an intense fear of picture taking(no pictures for 3 years) I stayed up all night taking pictures of myself and then posted them onto OKcupid. Within a month I had a beautiful Peruvian gf. Did it last? No but I had her for 3 months.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

"Would holding hands be awkward as friends?" is what I said.


----------



## VengefulAvocado (Apr 6, 2013)

I once had a girl look at me without an expression of disgust and repulsion.


But it turned out she was looking at a TV screen behind and above me head.


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

Asking a much younger girl out that I've been working with (and have been obsessed with) since the start of last year when I knew there was probably a 1% chance of her saying yes. Oh well at least I tried.


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

Paperback Writer said:


> About six years ago, there was a girl I liked who worked in a shop about a twenty-minute drive from where I live. It wasn't somewhere I went regularly. I just happened to be there one time when I saw her.
> 
> It's hard to explain why I liked her so much. Obviously she was my type, but she made far too lasting an impression on me considering that I probably spent little more than a minute around her while I was there. It wasn't just a case of thinking, 'Oh, she's cute,' or whatever. I do become infatuated very easily, but it felt like it was more than that. I might have been a virgin crippled with severe social anxiety, but I was young, and I had hope. I'm a romantic at heart, and part of me believed that this was destiny or something.
> 
> ...


I think it says a lot that you weren't passive about it. Even if it felt like you were chasing a dream, you made the effort to get there. (Through public transport, which I myself am terrified of). You did try and I think you should continue to look for opportunities :smile2:


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

InFlames said:


> Asked out 20 girls in a row in 1 night before 1 would say yes. I can't even begin to describe how brutal it was until towards the end where it started to seem surreal and almost comical.
> 
> Recently after having an intense fear of picture taking(no pictures for 3 years) I stayed up all night taking pictures of myself and then posted them onto OKcupid. Within a month I had a beautiful Peruvian gf. Did it last? No but I had her for 3 months.


:O 20 girls in one night??? *BOLD! * Good for you! Were you in love with this woman?


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

meepie said:


> "Would holding hands be awkward as friends?" is what I said.


Nice! Sometimes you just gotta drop the ego and go for it! How'd it work out?


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

nbar said:


> Asking a much younger girl out that I've been working with (and have been obsessed with) since the start of last year when I knew there was probably a 1% chance of her saying yes. Oh well at least I tried.


You were upfront and that's respectable. Even if you had an idea of the outcome it's brave nonetheless


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

VengefulAvocado said:


> I once had a girl look at me without an expression of disgust and repulsion.
> 
> But it turned out she was looking at a TV screen behind and above me head.


I'm sure you're no elephant man.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Tryingtoacceptmyself said:


> Nice! Sometimes you just gotta drop the ego and go for it! How'd it work out?


It worked out quite well, we're in love but right now I'm on break from relationship due to my severe depression. Focusing on myself .


----------



## VengefulAvocado (Apr 6, 2013)

Tryingtoacceptmyself said:


> I'm sure you're no elephant man.


You thought wrooooong.


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

meepie said:


> It worked out quite well, we're in love but right now I'm on break from relationship due to my severe depression. Focusing on myself .


Really happy for you!! And good to see you keeping positive


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

In the 10th grade. I hugged my crush.

I had thought about it all night prior. That day, before our history class, I waited outside the classroom in a nervous wreck debating on if I should even enter the class.

I went in, class had not started yet, she said hi to me, I mustered up a gargantuan amount of courage and gave her a hug. I was so nervous.


----------



## aragog (Apr 22, 2016)

The most courageous thing I've done: I asked him out.

I tremble if I have to speak to people. I avoid telephoning and face-to-face conversations as far as possible. Yet somehow, I was so attracted to this guy, and I so badly wanted to be with him, that I didn't give in to my fears that day. I was spending time with him, and finally, when we were both quiet and I felt 'the moment' had come, I popped the question.

I will always be thankful that I was courageous that day.


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

aragog said:


> The most courageous thing I've done: I asked him out.
> 
> I tremble if I have to speak to people. I avoid telephoning and face-to-face conversations as far as possible. Yet somehow, I was so attracted to this guy, and I so badly wanted to be with him, that I didn't give in to my fears that day. I was spending time with him, and finally, when we were both quiet and I felt 'the moment' had come, I popped the question.
> 
> I will always be thankful that I was courageous that day.


So I assume he said yes?


----------



## aragog (Apr 22, 2016)

nbar said:


> So I assume he said yes?


Haha, yes, he did. I'm still with him. It's been a few years.


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

aragog said:


> Haha, yes, he did. I'm still with him. It's been a few years.


Congratulations. I hope it all works out


----------

